# MC-60 PWM Controller Modifications



## chucketn (Jan 22, 2012)

I am cross posting this question to several forums.
I have 2 Proform MC-60 treadmill motor controllers, one of which is currently running my X2 mill with its (from the treadmill) 2hp motor.
I have it set up with the original heavy choke, and the original line switch/circuit breaker from the treadmill, and a 5k pot from radio shack for speed control. It works, but still has the soft start feature, and the pot must be turned up about 50% to start the motor. I found son instructions for modifying this controller to remove the soft start, and one that supposedly will allow setting speed and being able to turn the motor on and of at the last speed setting. Only problem, the controller schematic provided with these instructions, doesnt seem to match the Proform MC-60 I have.
Has anyone modified this controller to remove the soft start? Will a 10k pot make the speed transition smoother?
I have a data sheet on the controller from Surplus Center which pictures the board and shows the connections, but not a proper schematic.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 22, 2012)

If the pot used the 3 wires there will be no change in the "smoothness". Isn't there a trimmer for the soft start?


----------



## velocette (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi chuck I am a big fan of DC Motors and Controls all my machine tools on DC Power using "Dart, KB Electronics and Minarek" Controllers. You can get a control to stop and start on the same pot setting by inserting a switch on the "High" wire on the pot. This is just an indication of how it MAY be done.

All work on Electrical equipment you do at your OWN RISK AND RESPONSIBILITY  

Trying to be of some help Eric


----------

